# Are you afraid from die?



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

simple are you afraid? or Not?

me: no and never fear to face death BUT what i afraid are THE FEEL before i die


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

*No*

No, I'm not. I believe that life's better up there...
As long as you, first, have Jesus with you....


----------



## stevie (Oct 18, 2010)

Im not scared of dieing , but i just dont want too


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

I am not afraid of dying, but I feel whenever it comes it should be quick, not painful.


----------



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

aaronangelle said:


> simple are you afraid? or Not?
> 
> me: no and never fear to face death BUT what i afraid are THE FEEL before i die


I am afraid to die because I think I'm not yet done with my "calling". I want to share a link related to this topic. I'm a newbie here so I guess I am not yet allowed to post a link but I hope the administrator would not ban or consider me as a spammer. This is one of the projects my ex company had - lifebeforedeath (dot) com. It is based from the movie "The Bucket List". Check it out.


----------



## portalmojo (Jun 3, 2011)

No....I think I'm ready to face death. It could happen anytime though.


----------



## kelzr87 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol what sort of company is it?


----------



## conflicts (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm terrified of death to be honest. Huh, looks like I'm the first one to feel that way in this thread.


----------



## ddavid2874 (Sep 9, 2011)

No, I am not.
Beacause it is the fact and everyone will be face it.


----------



## hotel (Sep 26, 2011)

Even if you are afraid to die you will die so its better don't be that afraid that your life is under the shadow of fear to die.


----------



## cristopher (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't really think there's such thing as dying, not in the sense most people think about it. I think we are consciousness attached to a body, and when the body lets go, something else will happen. We are not our body, we are just using it now. Explore and enjoy.


----------

